# Petplan- Do premiums increase much annually?



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd like to switch to increase vet fee coverage and want to stick with an insurance company that's not going to change underwriters or even leave the market. 

I'd heard that Petplan while expensive, its premiums tend not to shoot up and wondered if this the case and especially as dogs hit their senior years?

Its towards top end of my budget now and am concerned that if it did rise steeply in the future that i could find it unaffordable and would find it difficult to switch then either due to age (my dog is coming upto 7) or possibly existing conditions.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's Petplan policy increased by just short of £100 this year to about £500; I rang to ask why as they say they don't increase annually, our house move accounted for less than a pound of the increase  and the state of the insurance market in general accounted for the rest. He is on a lifetime policy - emmaviolet's was a yearly one (she has now changed I seem to recall!) and it didn't increase at all so I think policy type must be a factor.

I have never claimed and Kilo is under two years old.

ETA whilst considering taking a 7 year old RR at one point a few months ago I got a quote and it was marginally cheaper than Kilo's - spayed bitch.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

That is a big increase, i know Insurance in general did seem rise more than usual last year and market conditions was same reason we got when our current policy went up about £5 per month when it had only risen about £1-2 pm for the previous 4 years. 
Our new girl (same breed & spayed) cost around the same despite being 2yrs younger which surprised me and wasn't much in it with the petplan quote either.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It is; went from £408 to £500 per year .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Good memory dogless!!!

Yes alfie was on a yearly policy with petplan so you could only claim for a year per condition, i switched him over this year to a for life policy just to be better safe really.

My yearly one got renewed and didnt go up at all.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've just had my Pet Plan renewal come through and I think it increased by £17 per year and it still remains far cheaper than the policies for the other 2 dogs (each dog is insured with a different company). I do claim alot too as Flynn is very accident prone and also has cruciate problems.

He is a crossbreed however so I do think that has a big bearing on the cost of the policy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

2Hounds said:


> I'd like to switch to increase vet fee coverage and want to stick with an insurance company that's not going to change underwriters or even leave the market.
> 
> I'd heard that Petplan while expensive, its premiums tend not to shoot up and wondered if this the case and especially as dogs hit their senior years?
> 
> Its towards top end of my budget now and am concerned that if it did rise steeply in the future that i could find it unaffordable and would find it difficult to switch then either due to age (my dog is coming upto 7) or possibly existing conditions.


Kobis with pet plan, He is a Malamute so large breed, and he was 6 beginning og May. Ive just had the renewal in that starts this month and its £51.47 and last year it was £48.89 per month. So not too bad really. it also goes by where you live and breed of dog, I live in a high area too. Thats on the lifetime 6000 a year cover plan.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Kobis with pet plan, He is a Malamute so large breed, and he was 6 beginning og May. Ive just had the renewal in that starts this month and its £51.47 and last year it was £48.89 per month. So not too bad really. it also goes by where you live and breed of dog, I live in a high area too. Thats on the lifetime 6000 a year cover plan.


That seems a reasonable increase, certainly in line with what we've had on our current policy. Hoping that the % excess that they put on oldies keep premiums more affordable in long run.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Most insurance companies will make an annual increase in line with inflation. Some will make a bigger increase because, as a business, they have been hit a bit harder in the previous year. Almost all will either significantly increase premium or increase excesses when the animal reaches 8 years of age. Pet Plan seem to be fairly consistent and don't usually ramp up premiums. They are very unlikely to change underwriters (Allianz are their underwriters and Pet Plan is a very profitable division).


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

AlbertRoss said:


> Most insurance companies will make an annual increase in line with inflation. Some will make a bigger increase because, as a business, they have been hit a bit harder in the previous year. Almost all will either significantly increase premium or increase excesses when the animal reaches 8 years of age. Pet Plan seem to be fairly consistent and don't usually ramp up premiums.


Yes I expect an increase each renewal, just don't want to find myself in the situation where its become unaffordable a few years down the line so thought best ask those that use them.



AlbertRoss said:


> They are very unlikely to change underwriters (Allianz are their underwriters and Pet Plan is a very profitable division).


Yes that is the reason i was interested in Petplan and didn't want Argos/john lewis/supermarket policies which can quickly change like M&S did a few years back when it switched underwriters. AXA have put greyhounds in high risk category now so ruled them out and already with NFU, any others which should be fairly stable and worth a look?


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> <snip>AXA have put greyhounds in high risk category now so ruled them out and already with NFU, any others which should be fairly stable and worth a look?


Most pet insurances are administered by one company who appear to arrange the 'Name' to underwriter tie up. But nothing is certain in this world. I would think M&S and John Lewis are fairly safe bets though.


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm with argos and already insure five of my dogs with them on a lifetime policy at 35 a month each dog, however when i went to insure my new ddb approximently 4 months later with no changes in address ect they wanted 100 a month exact same policy nothing different at all i went with buddies in the end after a recommendation from a friend


----------

